# Sticky  Forum Applications Support



## b16

Please submit issues here, thanks for the purchase!

RootzWiki Forum (Free) - Android Market http://bit.ly/pFcN0n

RootzWiki Forum (Donate) - Android Market http://bit.ly/qVpGVs

Donaters that helped you can go here and get the donate version free. - HERE


----------



## Guest

Just noticed this thread. Does this mean we should see the new forum application pretty soon, or am I misinterpreting the title?  Looking forward to the custom ForumRunner app.


----------



## Zach

Just got the Donate version from the market! Loving it! Thanks so much, are there by any chance going to be different themes for the app?


----------



## TheDeadCPU

Posting from the app now


----------



## b16

Good stuff guys, spread the word!


----------



## DRTMI

I purchased the app on the market and of course the next day it was themed. Is there any difference between the two functionality wise?
Anyway, I am not seeing pictures in the app, I can see most of the avatars but where there are uploaded pictures I am just getting a black box.


----------



## QUIETLYloud

I have the donate version and for some reason it does not show al the threads, or even half for that matter.is there a fix for this?
Thank you for any help you may provide


----------



## SyNiK4L

DRTMI said:


> I purchased the app on the market and of course the next day it was themed. Is there any difference between the two functionality wise?
> Anyway, I am not seeing pictures in the app, I can see most of the avatars but where there are uploaded pictures I am just getting a black box.


no there is no difference in the two. atleast there shouldnt be....we cannot vouch for the themed one...as we didnt not officially theme it ourselves. but one of our great themers on the site did...so support for his themed version would have to be done in his release thread. Otherwise if its just the regular version. then we can help which one are u talking about that u can see the uploaded pictures?


----------



## SyNiK4L

QUIETLYloud said:


> I have the donate version and for some reason it does not show al the threads, or even half for that matter.is there a fix for this?
> Thank you for any help you may provide


i dont have this problem and i use the app almost everyday....have u tried deleting it and reinstalling it....sorry for the delayed responses guys.


----------



## terryrook

seems perfect to me, I can see all threads and everyones avi's for that matter. Other than the stock version looking EXACTLY like tapatalk (which I think is the idea) its great!


----------



## Gman

Sometimes tapatalk freaks out, probably what they were experiencing. At least that's what I assumed


----------



## PieceKeepr

I haven't been able to get the notifications to work so I was checking out the tapatalk site for help. According to a dev there the tapatalk plugin on the server is out of date and needs to be updated. Here is link to their site ... http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8989&highlight=notification

Any possibility to get the plugin updated? Thanks.


----------



## Gman

Any comment on if/when we will be able to thank in the app?


----------



## poontab

The RootzWiki app is made by tapatalk & we have no control over their software.

You can go here to request features or report bugs. 
http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/forums/ipboard-discussion.56/


----------



## Gman

Thanks, I don't recall the other thread where it was explained the differences and that it was on Tapatalk to update due to the system rootz uses, appreciate the follow up though.


poontab said:


> The RootzWiki app is made by tapatalk & we have no control over their software.
> 
> You can go here to request features or report bugs.
> http://www.tapatalk....-discussion.56/


----------



## PieceKeepr

poontab said:


> The RootzWiki app is made by tapatalk & we have no control over their software.
> 
> You can go here to request features or report bugs.
> http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/forums/ipboard-discussion.56/


Right, but what about the server plugin?

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab

PieceKeepr said:


> Right, but what about the server plugin?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


We stay up to date with what is provided.


----------



## PieceKeepr

poontab said:


> We stay up to date with what is provided.


Hmmm. OK, thanks. I was going off what they told me when I emailed them about the notifications a while back. They made it sound like it was up to you guys to get the updates yourself and install them but now it sounds like maybe they aren't on top of things either.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## merloquin

Just signed up. Glad to be a member on RootzWiki!


----------



## 49907

I had to submit for the rootzbox app a few times until I got the correct card in there and even though on my checkout it says cancelled for everyone and that I WOULD NOT BE CHARGED, I was still charged for each attempt.


----------



## PieceKeepr

I've seen other people complaining about this in various threads and lately I'm having it too. When I try to edit a post with the app or through the website on my phone I get funky characters in the post. If you need a screenshot I'll get one for you.

Thanks


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Every time I reply to a subscribed topic I am unsubscribe from it and have to re subscribe. I noticed it about a week ago. Since phone has been sbf'd and freshly downloaded app and still happening

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki

BTW I'm using the donate version


----------



## PieceKeepr

I'm constantly getting unsubscribed from threads also. Seems to happen when I reply too.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickfarley08

Could an administrator or moderator message me please


----------



## nickfarley08

Btw thanks


----------

